# Raising crayfish



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody raised regular crayfish found in ohio and ate them.kinda wanting to try it in a fishtank and see how they taste and eventially take em to market for profit.is this far fetched?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

vibe..... You're going to need a bigger fish tank...


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol yeah I got a small swimming pool ill use?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

That should work..... If you can, run it like a flow through system.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

There are over twenty species Native to Ohio. One of which, the Rusty Crayfish, is probably the best candidate for such an operation and is also the most destructive least favored in ponds/lakes. So don't let 'em loose if you grow a bunch.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i've got a few dozen papershell crayfish in a pool in my basement, had them since last year.. i might harvest them this week, i was thinking i'll make a nice crayfish risotto

i've also got a marmokreb crayfish (the only self cloning crayfish) in a ft in my basement, just noticed yesterday that it is in berry


----------

